# What is this



## ace (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *:rofl: *



I believe that that is Spamm........Unless of course you are asking what ":rofl:" is? In that case it is  only rolling on the floor.......hence :rofl: 

:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

taken litterally, its "Rolling  on the floor laughing my *** off" or ROFLMAO.


----------



## ace (Jan 31, 2003)

For a 2nd i thought it was Pack
Man Wipeing his But


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *For a 2nd i thought it was Pack
> Man Wipeing his But *



My pleasure :rofl: And I dont think it looks like hes wipeing his ***, more like he's flossing?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

**Shudder**


----------



## white belt (Jan 31, 2003)

At first I thought it was someone gritting their teeth and slapping the pi$$ out of someone else.

white belt


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 1, 2003)

For a 2nd i thought it was Pack
Man Wipeing his But

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Oooooooooor :rofl:


----------



## JDenz (Feb 5, 2003)

now that he said that it does look like that


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 5, 2003)

Yea right....next your going to tell me that :mst: isn't really Mr. T.

Then what...I'm sure you'll say that :moon: doesn't really mean that you've earned a purple upside-down heart.

I don't believe you guys for one second!

:rofl: 
(and a sincere "pac-man wiping butt" to you)


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 5, 2003)

I personally like Ace's meaning much better


----------



## JDenz (Feb 5, 2003)

me to


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 5, 2003)

Too funny.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 5, 2003)

Me4


----------



## JDenz (Feb 5, 2003)

Ace is the man
:toilclaw:


----------



## ace (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Ace is the man
> :toilclaw: *


 :revenge: :jediduel:
:rofl: =-)


----------



## JDenz (Feb 9, 2003)

lol uh oh we are going to be in trouble agian for smileies lol


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 12, 2003)

I wanna talk too....

:rofl: 
I think this is someone rolling on the floor laughing with his hand in the face because it's that funny....

u may proceed withy whatever u were doing now....

wait.... 

I wanna play smilies too....

please?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I wanna talk too....
> 
> :rofl:
> ...




Hey KatGurl,

Left Click on 'Get More' under the Smile table to see more smiles.

   :EG:


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 12, 2003)

:shrug:  I know.... but I just want to know if I can but it


----------



## JDenz (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes I'm confused she didn't finish her sentence.


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 14, 2003)

:shrug:  I know.... but I just want to know if I can but it 

I meant: :shrug:  I know.... but I just want to know if I can but in 

I was hoping peeps understood what I meant :stoplurk:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2003)

Need to listen to 'Ride of the Valkeries" with this one....

[move]:xwing: [/move]

or would it be "CHARGE!!!!"

[move]:mp5: 
    :zap: 
:uzi: 
    :shotgun: 
:mp5: 
[/move]


[move]:jediduel: [/move]


----------



## Seig (Feb 15, 2003)

Kaith, that is cool.  How do you make the Icons move like that?


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Kaith, that is cool.  How do you make the Icons move like that? *



that's extremely easy!!!! first choose your smiley: :uzi: 

then type [ scroll ] :uzi: [ / scroll ]

Remember: don't leave spaces with the scroll thing

Comes out like this: [scrolls]:uzi:[/scroll]


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *that's extremely easy!!!! first choose your smiley: :uzi:
> 
> then type [ scroll ] :uzi: [ / scroll ]
> ...


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 15, 2003)

....


....

<scroll>:uzi:</scroll>

it should work!!! well... it works on neopets


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 15, 2003)

I give up :wah:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I give up :wah: *



Good Idea :rofl: 



> I was hoping peeps understood what I meant



Damn, I thought that was just a British word.........:shrug:


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 15, 2003)

.... I'll try again....


[Scroll] :mp5: [/Scroll]

 :mp5:


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 15, 2003)

hmm... how do I do this:

:mp5


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 15, 2003)

:soapbox: :soapbox: :angry: :angry: :flammad: :flammad: :rpo: :rpo:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

Give it up already :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Give it up already :shrug: *




Whatever it is, it's not working properly


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Whatever it is, it's not working properly *



I kinda figured that one.....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I kinda figured that one..... *




What was your first Clue????

:shrug:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 15, 2003)

Me tellin' him


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Me tellin' him *



That was you? I could have sworn that was my mum calling me for dinner


----------



## Seig (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *That was you? I could have sworn that was my mum calling me for dinner  *


I didn't know your mum was bald and had a beard.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I didn't know your mum was bald and had a beard....... *




Maybe this is why she can bully him around.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I didn't know your mum was bald and had a beard....... *



Hmmmmmmm.........Bringing family into this eh..........Dont or I will cry! I swear to god I will! I'm a man on the edge! :wah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hmmmmmmm.........Bringing family into this eh..........Dont or I will cry! I swear to god I will! I'm a man on the edge! :wah: *




And this from the guy who staid up all night long exchanging Yo Momma Jokes :shrug: 

You having a bad day?


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *And this from the guy who staid up all night long exchanging Yo Momma Jokes :shrug:
> 
> You having a bad day?  *



Lol you guys love me really so its allllllllll good :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Lol you guys love me really so its allllllllll good :asian: *




Yeah, your like the little brother I never had!!!:shrug: 

Boot to the groin!!


----------



## Seig (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah, your like the little brother I never had!!!:shrug:
> 
> *


or wanted


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *or wanted *



Sticks and Stone may break my bones but words will never hurt me


----------



## Seig (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Sticks and Stone may break my bones but words will never hurt me  *


Oh yeah?  _*Boot to the Groin*_


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Oh yeah?  *Boot to the Groin* *



Ok now that hurt!


----------



## Seig (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Ok now that hurt! *


Not yet, but it will :EG:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Not yet, but it will :EG: *



You see this........:ticked: That is my ticked face.......Dont even make me put on my  face


----------



## Seig (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You see this........:ticked: That is my ticked face.......Dont even make me put on my  face *


Why?


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Why? *



I dunno.....I'm still making it up as I go along :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I dunno.....I'm still making it up as I go along :shrug: *


Ok, i'm cool with that


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 15, 2003)

I didn't know your mum was bald and had a beard....... 




WHAAAAT? Stone WHAAAAT? Stone Cold! Man that aint funny. I freakin' hope I aint goin' bald yeat. And I can't grow facial hair yet :/


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *I didn't know your mum was bald and had a beard.......
> 
> 
> ...



LOL :rofl:


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hmmmmmmm.........Bringing family into this eh..........Dont or I will cry! I swear to god I will! I'm a man on the edge! :wah: *



Ohhhhhh.... so that's why you cry so much.... 







 :rofl: 

.... sorry....


----------



## Seig (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Ohhhhhh.... so that's why you cry so much....
> 
> 
> ...


No, he cries so much because he's a teenage boy and has not yet learned to deal with rejection.  He's fortunate, some of us didn't have the opportunity to work on it until we were in our 20's.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

Like yourself Seig?


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Like yourself Seig?  *


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Like yourself Seig?  *


I thought that was obvious from the tone of my post oh witless one.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Like yourself Seig?  *



You just don't get it do you young'in.:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You just don't get it do you young'in.:shrug: *


Some hobbits never learn.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 21, 2003)

I can't get the scroll thingie to work either!


:flammad:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *I can't get the scroll thingie to work either!
> 
> 
> :flammad: *




Having Trouble Nightingale?


----------



## liangzhicheng (Aug 21, 2003)

[move]Mwa ha ha![/move]

[move]:EG:[/move]

What shall I do with this power?  ...Hide it away lest someone misuse such great power! :asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *[move]Mwa ha ha![/move]
> 
> [move]:EG:[/move]
> ...


[move]Bah, Nonsense I say, you use move for the html tag[/move]


----------



## liangzhicheng (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *[move]Bah, Nonsense I say, you use move for the html tag[/move] *



Ha ha, looks like you figured it out the way I did


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 22, 2003)

[move]:rofl:[/move]


hehe. got it. thanks!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Some hobbits never learn. *



Young snot nosed critters:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *Ha ha, looks like you figured it out the way I did  *


Have known it for a long time.


----------

